# I saw the Future and its AWESOME!! (2019 a microsoft vision)



## 3kgt (Aug 18, 2007)

This video is a clip from a presentation given yesterday by Microsofts Business Division president Stephen Elop at the Wharton Business Technology Conference. It shows what Microsoft thinks the world may look like a decade from now, in 2019.

I saw the Future and its AWESOME!! (2019 a microsoft vision):up:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello. 

Since this is a Tech help forum I am going to move this to the General Tech/Tech-Related News thread.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hopefully, 2019 will be a world without IE and the Windows OS we have today will be long retired, and its replacement derived from M$'s Singularity project will be secure with all the hatches battened down when the OS is sold to its first customer.

-- Tom


----------

